# Cory cat eggs...



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

I came from work today to a surprise. I'm pretty sure they're Cory cat eggs and I have no clue how to take care of them. I would like to raise them if I could, I already have a ten gallon tank I use for molly fry I could put them in. The tank does have a little bit if salt in it, I'm not sure if that's ok for Cory cat fry. Do I need to move the eggs? If yes, how? Anything special I need to do after they hatch? What should I feed the newborns?


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

what else is in the tank? Usually if they are possibly going to be eaten (by another tank inhabitant) they will be scraped off and put in a little "incubator". I've heard that if its a Cory only tank (I happen to own one) you can leave them and they will hatch on their own.
I'm not an expert though, so if I was you I would google search it and have a looks around at what pops up just don't believe only one sight


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

You could leave them, the only successful cory I was able to raise was the one that I did nothing.

If you want to try to raise it's not that difficult if you have the time and patience for it. Cory eggs get very hard, so you can pluck them off with your fingers without doing any damage. You could put them in that 10, but I doubt it is a good idea. Cory cats don't do well with salt, so I doubt the fry would. You could get one of those small breading bins that attach to the tank which would likely be best as they would be staying in the same water. If you do that, attach the eggs to the sides and if there isn't water flow put an airstone under so they don't fungus over.

If they are fertilized they will turn a brownish color. Takes a week to two for them to hatch. When they do they will fall off the side and wiggle around. They are good food wise for the first 2-3 days and will at first look like eggs with tiny tails. After they eat the egg sacs they will need to be fed, and stuff like baby brine shrimp or any commercial fry food should be good. If you have some add some moss with them and they will feed on the microorganisms that grow on it as well. They grow slow so it might be a few months before they are big enough to go back into the tank safely.


----------



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

Unfortunately this tank is mostly catfish, not just Cory's, and the eggs were eaten before I had chance to do anything with them. I bought an external hangon breeder box that has constant flow so I should be ready next time this happens. I've been breeding mollies for a while now, my LFS's entire molly stock is from my tanks, and I want to start breeding more challenging fish.


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

If your corys are anything like my were you'll have your chance very soon. Mine bred every 1-2 days


----------

